# Extremely useful tool.



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I use this for work. I bought it because it makes things easier to move on the truck that I drive. It is made by Klein tools and the cheapest place that I found to get it was ordering it online from Home Depot. It's not your typical prybar and it gives you a whole lot of leverage. It is all steel and since the handle is hollow it is not very heavy.








The curve in this thing is awesome!








I use it when I am loading concrete pipe and sometimes to help with reconnecting the neck on the lowboy trailer. It is much easier and works better than my winch bar on the truck.








It looks easy enough to move these pipes and they are if all you are doing is rolling them. But, once they are stacked you need to move them so that they are all touching the ones on the top so every pipe is touching the ones on top as well as the ones on the bottom. This pry bar makes it very easy to do and this pipe weighs 1500 - 2000 pounds each.

I can think of many, many uses for a tool such as this. Almost forgot, it is called a Grizzly Bar.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I 'think' it's actually made for tearing shingles off of roofs.

I looked it up on Home Depot and it has a bunch of uses.


----------



## sbk12 (Jan 21, 2016)

Marcus said:


> I 'think' it's actually made for tearing shingles off of roofs.


Normally those have a lot more slots for nails and they're wider and much lighter built. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Razor-Back-D-Handle-Roofing-Tool-2594100/204476136
You could use that Klein pry bar for shingles but it'd be rather tedious. Looks like a great tool though for reefing heavy stuff around. Klein makes good stuff. Never been disappointed by their tools.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks a bit like the forced entry bars we keep in our patrol cars. The Stanley FUBAR III. Probably costs less however.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Looks a bit like the forced entry bars we keep in our patrol cars. The Stanley FUBAR III. Probably costs less however.


The flat end is about 4 inches wide and the handle is 4.5 feet long. Costs about $70


----------



## sbk12 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Probably costs less however.


Close to the same looks like. http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-FatMax-Xtreme-55-120-FuBar/dp/B000VSSG3O


----------



## butch630434 (Sep 19, 2015)

cnsper said:


> I use this for work. I bought it because it makes things easier to move on the truck that I drive. It is made by Klein tools and the cheapest place that I found to get it was ordering it online from Home Depot. It's not your typical prybar and it gives you a whole lot of leverage. It is all steel and since the handle is hollow it is not very heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the flat bed gross out some were around 100.000th to 112000 gross an that got to be out west some were


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

butch630434 said:


> so the flat bed gross out some were around 100.000th to 112000 gross an that got to be out west some were


Pretty close.... 105,500 and yes I am in the west. North of Mexico but south of Canada


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

just ordered one.. thanks


----------

